# Photo slideshow with subtitles/captions?



## benjyman345 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi,

I wish to create some photo slideshows to view on the TV using the DVD player. 

I was wondering if there was a program out there that allows me to easily add a subtitle or caption to each of the photos on the slideshow but also allows me to turn them on or off like subtitles on a dvd movie. Sometimes I will want to just view the images without distracting text while other times i may wish to turn the subtitles on for a few of the photos as a reminder of the location or date or whatever.\ and then easily hide the captions for the remaining photos on the slideshow.

thanks


----------



## benjyman345 (Feb 12, 2007)

i guess no one knows how to do this??? or what software can do this???

I would have thought that this would be more popular considering the popularity of DVD's and photo slideshow software.


----------



## Glen C (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm pretty sure SlideShow Pro works like this. I used it last year and it was a good program that was easy to use and very customizable. It comes at a good price too. 

SlideShow Pro


----------



## benjyman345 (May 11, 2007)

As far as I can tell Slideshowpro is a flash slideshow program.

I was looking for a program that I could create a photo slideshow and burn onto a DVD which can be viewed using DVD player & TV.

I want to also add subtitles to each photo, but I want the ability to turn the subtitles on and off like a DVD movie... (using the remote)

thanks


----------



## darich (May 11, 2007)

Pro Show Gold is good for making DVDs for viewing on the TV with a standard dvd player.
It's possible to add captions and titles to images but not sure if you can switch them on/off like subtitles.
I'm at work so can't check it out.
Try www.photodex.com for info


----------

